# JDOM + Kommentare



## rk (11. Apr 2005)

hi@all,

möchte gern xml files generieren, die neben dem inhalt auch kommentare enthalten.
bring das aber nicht zusammen, entweder nur kommentar oder nur inhalt ...

Das hier schreibt mir einen Kommentar:

```
Element cameraOperator = new Element("cameraOperator");
		Comment c = new Comment("Dies ist ein Kommentar");
		cameraOperator.setContent(c);
```


Bei dem hier wird der Kommentar aber "vergessen":+

```
Element cameraOperator = new Element("cameraOperator");
		Comment c = new Comment("Dies ist ein Kommentar");
		cameraOperator.setContent(c);
		cameraOperator.setText("" + cutList.getMetaData().cameraOperator.id);
```




Wie kann ich zu einem bestimmten tag einen Kommentar anhängen ?
Sollt irgendwie so aussehen, hauptsache der Kommentar gehört zum richtigen tag !

  <cameraOperator>  Stephan Spielberg </cameraOperator>  


  thx,
rk


----------



## rk (11. Apr 2005)

Hab folgendes gefunden ...



```
// Den Kommentar zu einem Element hinzufügen
doc.getRootElement()
   .getChild("Contents")
   .addChild(elemComment);
```


ABER: Ein Element hat keine addChild Methode, geht irgendwie nicht !?

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen ?


----------



## Guest (11. Apr 2005)

Laut einigen anderen Beispielen sollte es so funktionieren ...


```
Element cameraOperator = new Element("cameraOperator");
		Comment c = new Comment("Dies ist ein Kommentar");
		cameraOperator.addContent(c);
		cameraOperator.setText("" + cutList.getMetaData().cameraOperator.id); //id ist 0
		tape.addContent(cameraOperator);
```


Aber der Kommentar verschwindet leider ...


```
<cameraOperator>0</cameraOperator>
```


 :bahnhof:


----------



## rk (11. Apr 2005)

Jetzt gehts ...

Interessanterweise muss man die Dinger einfach umdrehen: 
1) Text
2) Kommentar
adden.

Verstehn tu ich das zwar nicht, aber ...


mfg,
rk

 :meld:


----------



## rk (11. Apr 2005)

Der Output sieht nun im Browser so aus ...


- <tapeFormat>
  1 
- <!-- DigiBeta
  --> 
  </tapeFormat>


Gibt's bei JDOM eine Möglichkeit das ganze "schöner" zu formatieren ?


----------



## clemson (11. Apr 2005)

ja, mit org.jdom.output.Format

einfach 


```
XMLOutputter output = new XMLOutputter( Format.getPrettyFormat() );
```


----------



## rk (12. Apr 2005)

Das ändert leider gar nix ...


----------



## Roar (12. Apr 2005)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das ändert leider gar nix ...


doch, schau dir die datei mal in einem editor an


----------



## Guest (12. Apr 2005)

Das ist zwar sehr hilfreich, aber nicht für mein "Problem".

Eigentlich wollte ich die Anordnung der Kommentare im XML beeinflussen, zB um sowas zu erreichen:

<tag>content</tag> 


Also die Kommentare ohne Zeilenumbruch in die dazupassende Zeile geben.

Weiss jemand Rat ?


----------

